# Old mtd snowflite push plow



## morganmorrison9er (Dec 21, 2013)

Help! I restore old machines and bikes and I found a mtd snow-flite. It looks like a reel style lawn mower without the reel. It has a plow on the front and you push it on two wheels. It has a logo that says modern mtd co tool & die snow-flite. What is the name of this? Is it rare? Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello morgan, welcome to SBF!! how about some pic's


----------

